
ASK HN: Does Apple store the facerecognition images on their platform? - GrumpyNl
If they do, they have your personal info and an image of your face ( several ). I cant even start to explain the dangers and power they gain with this.
======
simon_acca
The answer is no, this concern is addressed in the recent interview to Craig
Federighi: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/15/interview-apples-craig-
fed...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/15/interview-apples-craig-federighi-
answers-some-burning-questions-about-face-id/amp/)

------
onion2k
_I cant even start to explain the dangers and power they gain with this._

I'm not sure they'd gain anything. If a user has Facebook or Instagram (or any
social network really) on their phone, which _most_ do, then Apple has access
to a corpus of personal information and face images that's big enough to build
a massively detailed picture of someone's life with an accurate biometric
model. Apple users, rightly or wrongly, trust Apple not to abuse that
information. Likewise Google's users, Facebook, etc.

It's too late to be talking about the dangers of letting corporations gain
access to personal data and facial biometrics. The question now is how do we
protect ourselves and our loved ones in a world where that data, for most
people, is out there _by default_.

------
narrowtux
For unlocking, the data will be stored on the Phone's secure enclave which is
locked with your passcode. They say they won't upload it to their servers
(which you have to trust them on, because it's hard to see if they do it).

However, there's an API for this tech as well and apps could abuse it. I bet
they'll introduce a permission request for this though.

------
johneth
Define 'platform'. Do you mean on their servers? If you do, then no, they
don't. If you mean on the device itself, then yes, they do. They do it in such
a way that it is inaccessible (using the secure enclave).

~~~
GrumpyNl
I meant on their servers.

~~~
GrumpyNl
But you are absolutely sure those images are never send to their servers?

